# types of pumps//المضخات



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

يهدف هذا الموضوع لتسليط الاضواء حول المضخات وانواعها وذلك لكي نسهل على الاخوة الاعضاء عملية البحث وذلك من خلال ادراج المواضيع والروابط المدعومة بالصور عسى ان يكون عملا حسنا ///ومن الله التوفيق
********************************************************


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

والان نبدأ بالتعاريف و سرد المعلومات والتفاصيل*
****************************************
A *pump* is a device used to move liquids or slurries. A pump moves liquids from lower pressure to higher pressure, and overcomes this difference in pressure by adding energy to the system (such as a water system). A gas pump is generally called a compressor, except in very low pressure-rise applications, such as in heating, ventilating, and air-conditioning, where the operative equipment consists of _fans_ or _blowers_.
Pumps work by using mechanical forces to push the material, either by physically lifting, or by the force of compression.
The earliest type of pump was the Archimedes screw, described by Archimedes in the 3rd century BC, but used earlier by Sennacherib, King of Assyria, in the 7th century BC.[1] In the 13th century AD, al-Jazari described and illustrated different types of pumps, including reciprocating pumps, double acting pumps with suction pipes, water pumps, and pistons.[2][3]


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*[ Types*



 


A two-lobe pump (multiple rotor, positive displacement type)


Pumps fall into two major groups: rotodynamic pumps and positive displacement pumps. Their names describe the method for moving a fluid. Rotodynamic pumps are based on bladed impellors which rotate within the fluid to impart a tangential acceleration to the fluid and a consequent increase in the energy of the fluid. The purpose of the pump is to convert this energy into pressure energy of the fluid to be used in the associated piping system.

*[edit] Positive displacement pumps*



 


A lobe pump




 


Hand-operated, reciprocating, positive displacement, water pump in Košice-Ťahanovce, Slovakia (walking beam pump).


A positive displacement pump causes a liquid to move by trapping a fixed amount of fluid and then forcing (displacing) that trapped volume into the discharge pipe. Positive displacement pumps can be further classified as either rotary-type (for example the rotary vane or Lobe pumps similar to oil pumps used in car engines). Another common type is the Wendelkolben pump or the helical twisted Roots pump. The low pulsation rate and gentle performance of this Roots-type positive displacement pump is achieved due to a combination of its two 90° helical twisted rotors, and a triangular shaped sealing line configuration, both at the point of suction and at the point of discharge. This design produces a continuous and non-vorticuless flow with equal volume. High capacity industrial "air compressors" have been designed to employ this principle as well as most "supercharges" used on internal combustion engines.
Reciprocating-type pumps use a piston and cylinder arrangment with suction and discharge valves integrated into the pump. Pump arrangements are from "simplex" one cylinder to in some cases four (quad) or more but usually are "duplex" two or "triplex" 3 cylinder. Furthermore they are either "single acting" independant suction and discharge strokes or "double acting" suction and discharge in both directions. The pumps can be powered by air, steam or through a belt drive from an engine or motor. This type of pump was used extensively in the early days (1800's) of steam propulsion as boiler feed water pumps. Though still used today reciprocating pumps are typically used for pumping highly viscous fluids including concrete and heavy oils. Another modern application of positive displacment pumps are diaphragm pumps commonly called "Sand Piper Pumps" and are used extensivley for dewatering and generally use compressed air as a motive source of energy.


*[edit] Centrifugal Pumps*

Centrifugal Pumps are rotodynamic pumps which convert Mechanical energy into Hydraulic energy by centripetal force on the liquid. Typically, a rotating impeller increases the velocity of the fluid. The casing, or volute, of the pump then acts to convert this increased velocity into an increase in pressure. So if the mechanical energy is converted into a pressure head by centripetal force, the pump is classified as centrifugal. Such pumps are found in virtually every industry, and in domestic service in developed countries for washing machines, dishwashers, swimming pools, and water supply.
A wide range of designs are available, with constant and variable speed drives. Horizontal shafts are the most common. Single-stage pumps are usual in the smaller ratings. Pumps with up to 11 stages are in service. A demanding duty is boiler feed, and today's designs are typically 3 - 4 stage, with speeds of up to 6000 r/min.
After motors, centrifugal pumps are arguably the most common machine, and they are a significant user of energy. Given design margins, it is not unusual for a pump to be found to be over-sized, having been selected poorly for its intended duty. Running a constant speed pump throttled causes energy waste. A condition monitoring test can detect this condition and help size a smaller impeller, either new, or by machining the initial one, to achieve great energy reduction.
Pumps also wear internally, at a rate varying with the liquid pumped, materials of construction and operating regime. Again, condition monitoring can be applied to detect and quantify the extent and rate of wear and also help decide when overhaul is justified on an energy-saving basis.

*[edit] Kinetic Pumps*


Continuous energy addition
Conversion of added energy to increase in kinetic energy (increase in velocity)
Conversion increased velocity to increase in pressure
Conversion of Kinetic head to Pressure Head.
Meet all heads like Kinetic , Potential, and Pressure
*[edit] Positive Displacement*


Periodic energy addition
Added energy forces displacement of fluid in an enclosed volume
Fluid displacement results in direct increase in pressure


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

An *airlift pump* is a simple pump which is powered by compressed air. Typically, the compressed air is pumped down a pipe into a well and bubbles into another larger diameter pipe. The air bubbles return to the surface in the larger pipe. A fizzy spurting flow of air and water results. Airlift pumps are often used in deep dirty wells where sand would quickly abrade mechanical parts. (The compressor is on the surface and no mechanical parts are needed in the well). However airlift wells must be much deeper than the water table to allow for submergence. Air is generally pumped at least as deep under the water as the water is to be lifted. (If the water table is 50 ft below, your air should be pumped 100 feet deep).

وعلى هذا النمط من التوضيح ندرج روابط الانواع ادناه
Airlift pump 
Beam pump and walking beam pump 
Bicycle pump 
Boiler feedwater pump 
Breast pump 
Centrifugal pump 
Chain pumps 
Circulator pump 
Concrete pump 
Condensate pump 
Cyclic pump 
Diving pump 
Eductor-jet pump 
Electropump 
Fire pump and Jockey pump 
Gas compressors 
Gerotor 
Hand pump 
Hydraulic ram 
Metering pump 
Oil pump 
Peristaltic pump 
Progressive cavity pump (also known as; progressing cavity, eccentric screw or Mono pump) 
Pumping station 
Pumpjack (oil pump) 
Rope pump 
Roundabout PlayPump 
Tesla turbine 
Treadle pump 
Turbopump 
Vacuum pump 
Well water pump 
Wind pump


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ حسن هادي .

تحية طيبة .

جهوك كيبرة تشكر عليها . واختيارك للمواضيع المميزة عمل رائع ومثمر .

اعانك الله وجزاك خير جزاء لما تبذله في سبيل المنفعة والفائدة للاخرين .

مجهود لايثمن .

البغدادي .


----------



## حسن هادي (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ حسن هادي .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز وفقك الله وهذه تحية اعتز بها *ووفقك الله ووفقنا لخدمة اخواننا والله ولي التوفيق
اخوكم حسن العراقي


----------



## shery1 (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shery1 (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ...............................


----------



## eaaaazizo (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسن هادي (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة الاعضاء على مرورهم وارجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيدا :6:


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (20 أغسطس 2007)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ..اكرمك الله


----------



## احمد مؤنس (26 أغسطس 2007)

متشكر جداااا وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## Reliability (26 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير حسن هادي


----------



## المهندس مضر (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Taha Al Taieb (28 أغسطس 2007)

الله ينور عليك وجزاكم الله كل خير ........


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ميجا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عمر و (18 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد الجداوى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alaasur (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## فرح ال (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجزاك الخير مواضيع قيمة تهم كل مهندس ميكانيكي


----------



## بشر حسين (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس ثلاثه وستون (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع جميل و مفيد شكرا


----------



## ABDO50090 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضياء عيسى (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة فى موقع المهندسين العرب شكرا على مساعداتكم الجميلة .انا اخوكم مهندس ضياء من جامعة الخرطوم - السودان اعمل فى مشروع CFDفى توربن Kaplanارجو منكم مساعدتى نالاتى:- اريد رسومات بابعادها واجزائها لهذا التوربين وكتاب يوضح طريقة التصميم وادخال متغيرات الاداء على برنامج CfX.10(Ansys workpench) وارجو اذا كان هنالك بحث ماجستير او دكتوارة ارساله لى حتى اتمكن من مواصلة رسالتى بكل يسر.


----------



## الجدى (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود مشكور عليه


----------



## وائل عبده (2 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## islam2a (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكملخص رائع عن كل انواع المضخات
شكرا لك على مجهودك


----------



## أبوأنس المطيري (6 نوفمبر 2007)

حسن هادي .. تحية طيبة لك ولمقامك
والف شكر لهذه المعلومات النيره والمفيدة


----------



## مستشار (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## شريف عبد الله (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا
انا فعلا محتاج التصنيف ده
ربنا يزيدك :77:


----------



## ليث الصحراء (12 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## نتيجة رقم (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خيييييييييييييير


----------



## نتيجة رقم (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خييييييييييييييرجزاك الله خيييييييييييييير


----------



## أنلييزر (17 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك*​*فى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## كولمبر (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على المجهود الجميل ده


----------



## ايمن الزريقي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## hhhkhalil (18 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## بوقصبة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## ziadof (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank you too much for this information


----------



## ابراهيم العساسى (7 يناير 2010)

ياريت معلومات عن المضخات التريسة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم معلومات قيمه جدا


----------



## عمراياد (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشابوري محمد (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (19 مارس 2010)

وفقك الله 0000مع التقدير


----------



## بوقرقره (24 مارس 2010)

االله يوفقك جزاك كل خير


----------



## missmanar (24 مارس 2010)

ممكن تحكي عن المضخات التي تستخدم بالغساله الاوتوماتيك


----------



## eng.zahid (27 مارس 2010)

راااااااااااااااااائع.....ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## amrhawash (27 مارس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2010)

فعلا فكرة جيدة وجديدة
مشكور وزادك الله من فضله​


----------



## General michanics (27 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## missmanar (23 أبريل 2010)

ممكن كتاب عن ال water pump
او اي شي عن هذا الموضوع مثل defination - specification - selecting wp -type
وشكرا


----------



## lovely_gege (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الجميل


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (8 مايو 2010)

موضوع متميز .. و لي عودة بإذن الله لزيارة الروابط المرفقه .. بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## القفيش (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وماقصرتم


----------



## nimirsh (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا .....ارجو ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## alali_abd (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود الطيب


----------



## تمكروز (9 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكورينعلي امجهود المبذول


----------



## تمكروز (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين على المجهود المبذول


----------



## seemehere (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم بصدق مجهود أكثر من رائع وقد أستفدت منه بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
تقبل تحياتي
osama


----------



## حسن هادي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

seemehere قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ الكريم بصدق مجهود أكثر من رائع وقد أستفدت منه بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> تقبل تحياتي
> osama


 

وفقنا الله واياكم لكل خير ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## برهم السيد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## hfhany (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس علي الموضوع وتقبل الله منك


----------



## صفدي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## the pure essence (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ حسين شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع افدتني بحق


----------



## اياد جاسم كاصد (4 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## rest (5 يناير 2011)

ما هو المقصود ب dozen pump لو سمحت و شو وظيفتها ؟


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Hythamaga (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائ


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ramadan ragab (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حسن هادي (12 فبراير 2017)

[iشكرا لجميع الاخوة الاعضاء على مرورهم وارجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------

